# Canaveral Area 6/26



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

I headed out to the Canaveral area this morning, decided to try fishing under the bridges as I heard this was a decent spot. So I pulled over under the last bridge before the main land (not sure of the name) and set up shop. I started fishing at 7:30AM and not a person was around me, nice and quite besides the traffic on 528 screaming past me  

The whole morning was slow up until about 11AM, I was like I'm not getting skunked today. I ended up catching 2 of these nasty looking dudes, not sure what they where. I don't think I could have beat him with my Ugly Stik and made him any uglier  This was the first one:










I caught both of those on shrimp one was on salted shrimp the other on frozen. I got no hits throwing a DOA Shrimp in Rootbeer all day. I had one line sitting out with bait on it and was walking all around throwing the DOA with my other rod.

Didn't catch any "real" fish but it beat doing anything else lol

Left about 11:30AM, hopped in my car "click, click, click" had to call AAA to send them out to jump me cause no-one else was around. Next time I won't leave my stereo on for over an hour without my car running  But it ended up starting up before they got there, which was good cause I had a important meeting to be at 1PM, I had just enough time to turbo shower and made it there with minutes to spare lol


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm about to head out to the bridges and jetty park, hopefully I have a little better luck


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

Just got back from Jetty Park. There for 4 hours and NOTHING but a small whiting. I was using live shrimp on a 6" lead and about 6 splitshots. No one around me caught anything either, maybe it was the 50 mph winds. I hate driving so far and not even being able to bring home something for dinner.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

That sucks vulcan, I know the feeling I don't like coming back with an empty cooler.

But that's what happens some days


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys,You need to get your feet wet and throw some artificials.Standing on the concrete
chunking bait with a cooler handy is easier,but,
if you want to catch quality fish in the flats,wade and throw lures.Big'dogwalkers'like spooks and skitter walks or poppers like chugbugs
will produce trout.Small gold spoons are good for reds.Bigger silver spoons are good for reaching on out there for jacks and ladyfish.Here are acouple of ideas as to where.At the end of 50,go left to what used to be Paul's barbecue;the waterfront restaurant on hwy1;there are good flats with firm bottom around there.Also the boat ramp park by the Holiday Inn;Hop off the seawall
and wade south past the Inn and there are good flats there.Around the 528 causeway forget the bidge and try wading close to the barge canal and working its edge.That should get you started.Remember to do the skate shuffle with your feet.Angling takes more effort than just fishing,but it is alot more fun.Tightlines.


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

I don't know about that, at least at the part I was fishing yesterday I don't think I wanna get in that water. It's all nasty, lots of weeds, grass, garbage and shit, that's ok. If I'm not about to swim/wade in a lake I'm sure as not about to do it in the ocean lol

If it's all sand and nice and clean in an area, I'll wade out a bit, but only up to about my knees. I've just never liked going out in the water. If I'm in a boat, raft or whatever no problem, but I don't just wanna be out in the water.

I thought a kayak would be nice for that area, but I don't have the money for one right now. Plus I'd probably have to get a roof rack for one cause it ain't about to fit in my little hatchback.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Welcome to*

the world of fishing.....fishing isnt a sure thing, it takes time...and luck at times. But the more time you put into it the better you will be....As for "Jettypark" i already said it was going to be a hit or miss....Because of the "Dredging" that is being done out there.....Now walking the flats and throwing a lure....well go at it  throwing "Artificals" is a art it isnt just buying a $7 lure casting it into the water and getting a hit. If it was everybody would be wading throwing lures all day long...it takes time and scouting and reading the waters... Unlike what other people might tell you. (But go ahead try it) as for "Quality" fish on size alone fishes in the pass,beach,bridges and piers....will always be on the "BIGGER" then any fish caught on flats in banana/indian rivers "Period" (oh there are big reds that do school there) but they are talking about "Wading" The only thing he said that i agree with is "Angling takes more effort then just fishing"....at least that was a true statement...Yes it sucks not to catch anything, but guys!!...thats FISHING!!! it isnt a matter of putting a shrimp/pinfish or even a lure on the end of the line...And casting it out and catching something. In anything in life you have to put "Time" into learning it. I have seen other go out catch a few fish (even a big one) then bit#h, because they cant catch anything else after that day.....well dud!!! that where time and learning skills come into play....But this is just me...I am not a "Expert" by no means, but i have the "Skills" that i have learned over the YEARS!! to overcome most areas i do fish.....But maybe if i has only "Two years fishing and 40 something days" of fla fishing, i can become the expert that some claim to be  oh by the way....fishing with livebait will almost outproduce lure fishing any day of the week.....But again what do i or a few 1000s of 1000s other fisherman know....opcorn:


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Yah it is called fishing not catching. I have no problems coming home empty handed, you just always wanna catch a fish though. Though I never got bored out their yesterday or any day, even if their not biting. Especially yesterday cause I was using that DOA so I was constantly moving around, casting, retrieving, so I didn't get bored one bit.

The one reason I went their was to check the place out. I don't think I could fish Jetty Park this time of year. I did make it out there Saturday for about an hour, but well it was so damn hot plus it was packed so I was like screw this. So I went back to the apartment with my girl, had a few beers and went swimming so I still had a good day 

I just don't wanna go to a place thats always packed especially with tourists. I know thats hard to avoid this time of year. Though I'm sure I'll be hitting up Jetty Park, Sunglow and other places more in the winter as it will be less crowded. So I just wanted to try something new.

Where are the bridges your talking about Jetty? I was right under the last bridge going to the main land eastbound on 528. I think that's the Banana River correct? Do you suggest the normal baits you use at the Jetty out under the bridges and what not?

I'm loving all the stuff I learn about fishing, I'm constantly just browsing through the message boards and other sites learning new things every day. It's something I would like to get on a recreational serious level. I probably wont be in Florida too much longer. Probably a little over a year and thats it, think I'm going to be going back to MI after my gf graduates. I won't stop fishing when I go back and will probably pick up a small boat and go fishing a lot (My area back home there are lakes every couple miles, plus the Great Lakes) I know I'll be coming down to FL every couple years so hopefully I can do some fishing still here every once in a great while.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*John*

if you don't like getting wet...don't get a Yak...because its not a matter of not getting wet it a matter of when...(with a Yak) oh that picture of that fish... was just a "puffer". Oh i wade too at times, but i am also livebaiting  cooling off....but i fish at nite, so my body doesnt go into the water at nite....everytime you go out, make sure and learn something, talk to people out and ask questions....if no one else it catching fish....Make sure to record the time,tides and weather...(Trust me you will see a pattern) And don't go out there thinking you are going to catch fish, leave that at home....Be happy just being out there no matter what....and if you keep this frame of mind, you will enjoy yourselves more and will also start picking up on things....And start catching fish:fishing: 
"Vulcan" Did i read this write you were fishing with a 6oz weight and also 6 splitshots using Live shrimp...WHY???


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*yes John*

Thats the banana river...(They are still working at the Indian river, but people are still fishing it) You got it right anyplace that you go on the weekend, more then likely will be packed, but trust me. It is still better then alot of other area. In some places people are fishing shoulder to shoulder ....People and the weather are the main reason i fish at nite. At that bridge as you are driving towards cocoa, pull off to the right...you will see a clump of trees, it goes out and makes a point....trout and reds like to hang out on that point. You have oyster bar there, so be careful....the best fishing is on the nothside, the channel seem to run in closer....but i perfer under the bridge, casting towards the pilings...the water runs deep in around there also, try to fish in the shadows.....another place that doesnt isnt that bad, inside the port in the back..the drawbridge is a pretty good place for just about anything.....and the better spot again is the north side of the draw bridge, you can pull off to the right. Once you drive over the bridge....don't drive down there, if you don't have a truck....walk under the bridge, and you will notice the how deep the water gets really close to the shore....you will also notice the little beach, look out at the channel marker....the sand goes right too it...then drops right off....flounders will hold in that sand and another gamefish will hang right by the marker, waiting for baitfish......High tide is the best time.....live finger mullets works for everything, but shrimp will also get you something....


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Thanks Jetty for responding.

I think I will end up checking out those places here in the next week or two. I think I need to learn how to throw a cast net. So I can get live mullets and other bait. But that will have to wait awhile need to scape up some money first.

EDIT

Just to clarify Jetty is this the area you where referring to?



or this place:



I think your talking about the first one


----------



## tnturtle (Jan 10, 2007)

To each his own and good luck to you all.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Omg*

If you live thru the learning phase of learning how to cast one....you will make it:beer: a six ft from "Walmart" should be good enough for you...it doesnt cost too much at all.....search topic on castnets...with have alot on them here. Learning really isnt any harder then anything else....time and sweat and you will get learn....And then learning how to read the water for bait...heh heh...Making chumballs....for getting bait close to you....The one thing you don't want to do....with a castnet. Is blind casting....this will lead to you quitting fishing  or throwing the net over a big old ray and being drag out to sea....   hey don't laugh to much, this has happen...really!!opcorn:...damn you are fast, yes those are the spots....:fishing:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*John*

the first picture is the point and the bridge, the second picture isnt the drawbridge.....thats the road you take to the drawbridge to get to the north side....look futher north and you will see the drawbridge.....you can also fish the other side of that bridge.....alot of people like to wade all around in there....more bait fishing then lure casting, don't get wrong....I have a couple of tackle bags full of lures and i still cast lures....but it take alittle more time to learn....what type,color,size and when and not to use them.....again something that comes with time.....i love watching a big brown trout come up from under a lure....and waiting to see if he going to hit it or not....a rush in its own right.....


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> "Vulcan" Did i read this write you were fishing with a 6oz weight and also 6 splitshots using Live shrimp...WHY???


no no, I was using a 6" leader with the splitshots


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*John The more*

i look at the picture of this fish, the more i think its a "Cowfish".....i thought it was a blowfish...but it looks like it has two point on the top of the head.... "John" did this fish puff up?? like a blowfish??? anyone else think its a "Cowfish" ?? :redface:


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> i look at the picture of this fish, the more i think its a "Cowfish".....i thought it was a blowfish...but it looks like it has two point on the top of the head.... "John" did this fish puff up?? like a blowfish??? anyone else think its a "Cowfish" ?? :redface:



"honeycomb cowfish"


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i*

thought so....they say those guys are pretty good eating, once you get pass the ugly    why were you using splitshots...I would use a egg sinker next time, that way your bait can move around.....Thats the best way to do it with a live shrimp, a small egg sinker and live shrimp(fishfinder rig)....if you went to "Jettypark" the best place to have cast those shrimps would have been right around the pilings.....flounders and sheephead hang out right there.....but the water was pretty mess up.....when i was there i did see some huge sheepheads hanging around the pilinings....but they arent crazy about eating pinfish...


----------



## thatjohnkid (May 23, 2007)

Ahh cool, ugly little dude though.

Yes the first one did puff up in the chest, his chest got about the size of a baseball. I was like yah I ain't touching you, so I basically just flipped them off using my pliers back into the water. I forgot my towel yesterday so I could hold onto him then use the pliers.

When you use live shrimp Jetty how large of a egg sinker do you use. The one time I used them, I just put 2 small split shots just above the swivel to my leader.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> thought so....they say those guys are pretty good eating, once you get pass the ugly    why were you using splitshots...I would use a egg sinker next time, that way your bait can move around.....Thats the best way to do it with a live shrimp, a small egg sinker and live shrimp(fishfinder rig)....if you went to "Jettypark" the best place to have cast those shrimps would have been right around the pilings.....flounders and sheephead hang out right there.....but the water was pretty mess up.....when i was there i did see some huge sheepheads hanging around the pilinings....but they arent crazy about eating pinfish...



I'll have to try that next time. What pilings are you talking about? The ones right under the pier?

I've heard good things (from you) about the bridges on 528 so I think I'll try those places sometime this week. Are reds often hanging out near the bridges? I'm going through red withdrawls


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

tnturtle said:


> Around the 528 causeway forget the bidge and try wading close to the barge canal and working its edge.That should get you started.Remember to do the skate shuffle with your feet.Angling takes more effort than just fishing,but it is alot more fun.Tightlines.


Is that the vero beach 528?
When you say the barge canal is that the ICW?
I have never waded there but would like to...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Yes*

Vic its the ICW...but its no where near "Vero beach" the canal sits between banana and indian river....on the North side of 528 (Beeline) going into Coocoa/Cape canaveral....its really not a canal....its alot bigger and does hold some good fish....I never waded it, but have fish it from a boat....SeaRay boat company is right there also, a long time ago......you could go inside and fish the Marina back in there(pretty good)....but i havent been back there in a long!!!! time...and alot of things have changed. If somebody wants to try it, you can also get to by wading from "Sykes creek" another little good spot.....alway had mullets all over the place in there.....If you are going to go into these places, do it early in the morning...that will be the best time to see any reds tailing, if they are around.....also you really don't want to fish it in the afternoon or early evening....that place get really DARK....and there are some huge Rats running around in there.....


----------

